

How HTML5 APIs can fingerprint users - allwaves
https://network23.org/inputisevil/2015/09/06/how-html5-apis-can-fingerprint-users/

======
trav4225
Web browsers are massive, bloated turds that need to die.

~~~
trav4225
;-)

